
Gates at MIT Tommorow, ask him a Question on Twitter. - 0xdeadc0de
http://twitter.com/MITNews/status/12539474294
======
techiferous
More info: <http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/gates-visit-0405.html>

